# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đại Nhĩ Sơn (5N-CX-T5)

## travelvietnam

*Tour du lich Hong Kong - Đại Nhĩ Sơn* (5N-CX-T5)
*   Cong ty du lich FIDITOUR
  Giá:   20.140.000 Thời gian đi:   5 ngày 4 đêm. 
  tiện:   Hàng không Ngày khởi hành: 31/5
  Điện thoại hỗ trợ: - Mr.Tuan (0918.333.743) - Ms.Phuong (0934152427) - Ms.Ha (0906368948)*

*Ngày 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - DU LICH HONG KONG*


  du lich Hong Kong - tour du lich hong Kong - cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


  HDV cong ty du lich Fiditour đón khách du lich tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất bay đi du lich Hong kong ( VN 594 10:40 – 14:20). Ăn trên máy bay. Xe đón khách du lich Hong Kong tại phi trường và đưa đi tham quan:
  • Cầu Thanh Mã.
  • Toà Nhà Bàn Giao (Convention House) – nơi ký hiệp định trao trả Hong Kong về cho Trung Quốc.
  • Cửa hàng miễn thuế
  Ăn tối, Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*Ngày 02: DU LICH HONG KONG*


  du lich Hong Kong - tour du lich hong Kong - cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


  Ăn sáng, đoàn tham quan:
  • Chùa Wong Tai Sin (Huỳnh Đại Tiên).
  • Địa lộ ngôi sao
  • Cửa hàng kim hoàn.
  • Bảo tàng Sáp
  Ăn trưa, tham quan:
  • Đỉnh núi Victoria - ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Hong kong.
  • Vịnh Nước Cạn.
  • Cửa hàng miễn thuế
  Ăn tối, tự do mua sắm tại chợ Quý Bà (Shopping Ladies Market). Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

* Ngày 03U LICH HONG KONG 

*
  du lich Hong Kong - tour du lich hong Kong - cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


  Ăn sáng, đoàn tham quan:
  • Khu vui chơi giải trí Disneyland - những hình ảnh quen thuộc trong những câu truyện cổ tích từ những bộ phim hoạt hình nổi tiếng của Walt Disney như: Bạch Tuyết và Bảy chú lùn, Alice trong rừng rậm, Người đẹp và Quái thú, Chú Vịt Donald dễ thương, chuột Mickey… Xem phim với cảm giác như thật, khám phá vùng đất bí hiểm Amazone và các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh. ( Ăn trưa tự túc)
  Ăn tối. Tự do. Nghỉ ngơi.

* Ngày 04: DU LICH HONG KONG

* Ăn sáng, đoàn tham quan:
  • Đại Nhĩ Sơn - Tại đây khách du lich sẽ được chiêm bái tượng Đức Phật Tổ Như Lai bằng đồng lớn nhất thế giới, cầu được ước thấy rất linh thiêng.
  • Sau khi ăn trưa, khách du lich tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm shopping ở Hong kong.
  Ăn tối. Tự do dạo phố. Nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 05: DU LICH HONG KONG - TPHCM*

  Ăn sáng. Tự do tham quan mua sắm. Đưa đoàn ra phi trường để bay về Việt Nam (chuyến bay VN 595, khởi hành lúc 15:20). khách du lich đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất lúc 16:50 Kết thúc chuyến đi.

----------

